# New Lion Brand yarn store, Albany,NY area



## Carolae

So, today I checked out the new Lion brand yarn store in Colonie, NY. It is in the Kohl's plaza at 1814 Central Avenue, not far from Wolf Road and the Colonie Center shopping mall. They will have their grand opening at the end of January but have been open since Thanksgiving. It seems that they have most of the Lion brand line including Martha Stewart. They have just a few notions, mostly plastic needles. They are starting some basic classes in January, knitting and crocheting 101 and convertible mitts. 

The real thrill, of course, is the discounted yarn packs. Sold in quantities of 3 skeins, they had everything from sock weight, to organic cotton and super chunky wool ease. Maybe not the best colors, but a 3 pack of wool ease for $14 is a really good deal and the 3 pack of wool tweed stripes was $9. Some pictures of the store are below. 

I will still go to my local yarn store to support them and for specialty yarn and their classes, but it's nice to have another option besides Michaels and AC Moore.


----------



## galaxycraft

For the people in that area ... Lucky You!


----------



## mombr4

Looks like you got a few nice yarns there at good prices. I don't know what yarn sells for in the stores, since I haven't been in one in a long time. 

Glad you have another option besides AC Moore and Michael's now in your area.

Looks like a nice store, happy knitting.


----------



## Jillyrich

Lucky lucky lucky :thumbup:


----------



## RIO

Makes me wish I could visit, if just one day to go to the store!!


----------



## redquilter

Thanks for this info. My daughter lives in Delmar and I know just where the Colonie Mall is - so guess where I'm going next time I visit her?


----------



## rjazz

My son just moved AWAY from Albany...I guess I should thank him for saving me so much money!


----------



## Bearlover

I lived in that area in the 1960s, looks like a nice store and love all those colours, great display!! :lol:


----------



## Katieknits

Thanks so much for letting me know. I'm about 30 miles west of Albany. 
Can't wait to visit the store.


----------



## rozimcpozi

Nice to have something that is an alternative to Joanne's and Michael's. The LYS have hours that are not compatible with my work hours and they are not that friendly.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

I was just there too. This place is divine!!! I live in Rotterdam so I am a 20-minute car ride away. Can't wait for the grand opening


----------



## gmaB

I'm in Brunswick, across the river in the Summer. Will check it out! Thanks.


----------



## missvonniev

I visited yesterday, too, and was thrilled with the three-for bags! Apparently, this is the first retail store aside from the yarn studio in Manhattan (and the outlet store in NJ), and Lion Brand is experimenting to see whether retail stores will work. The bags of three prices seemed comparable with those of the outlet store (what I saw online, anyway), and there was quite a bit available. There are classes planned and a "help" clinic available. Go and visit if you can. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## Shelly51

Thank you for the pictures! I live in Perth NY, Fulton county about an hour away but do go shopping in that area often! My daughter will love it when she comes home to visit this month!


----------



## Carolae

I have the feeling I will be visiting the store often! I wanted to let people know the exact location on Central Avenue, in the Kohl's plaza. I think some people thought it was in Colonie Center mall, which it is not. It is however, located in the town of Colonie, hence the confusion.


----------



## jaml

Oh WOW!! We moved from up there 13 years ago but I have a sister that can go and check it out. Sure wish they would open one down here.


----------



## Mollie

That looks like paradise! Wish they'd put one in CA.


----------



## cevers

We visit Colonie occasionally - Thanks so much for letting us know about this store. What are the yarn shops there besides Michaels and AC More?


----------



## Carolae

My local yarn store is Trumpet Hill in the Rosewood Plaza, 501 New Karner Road. It is not that far away from the Lion Brand store, maybe 10 minutes at most. They have wonderful yarns (obviously pricier than the big box stores) and great classes. We also have a Hobby Lobby right near the AC Moore store across the street from the Latham Farms shopping center. 

The other LYS I really like is in Saratoga right on the main drag, Broadway. 
Common Thread, again has specialty yarns and classes. A little out of Albany is another yarn store in Altamont, but I've forgotten the name of it. It's a cute shop, but not as much selection as Trumpet Hill or Common Thread. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jozee53

The grand opening is January 29th at 6PM Nicky Epstein will be there to meet knitters! I love all of Nicky's designs and books... plus she has such a fun personality.


----------



## Carolae

Oh darn, I think I will be out of town then. But I hope they will have other
events. It isn't very far away from my house, that's a blessing and a curse at the same time. LOL.


----------



## shibelle

Thank you for letting us know about this new store! I live just north of Albany and I will definitely check it out. It's great to see other KPers live in the Albany area.


----------



## nankat

I am about 2 hours away but pass through on occassion. I will keep this in mind. thanks


----------



## morgansam51

I can't wait to get over there! I live in the Albany area - a bit south - and am really looking forward to checking out the new store!


----------



## JennaO

Oh, I can see a few of us carpooling from here. Who has the biggest car, and clean everything out! I'd love to get some yarn in colors not available here.


----------



## LaylaW27




----------

